# Kata / Tokonokata / Donata



## AccioJo

*Okay ,I'm really confused.*
*So by adding "no kata" to "ano" , "kono" and "sono" you're just .. making sure that you are talking about a direction, and ... oh ,I can't understand it.*


*Tonokata?*
*Could this just be a mistake in my book or is it a synonym or something to "donokata"*

*Donata?*
*Is this some sort of a shortened way to say "donokata" ,once again?*

*Please ,explain with more details about the "no kata". (((*


----------



## Yabanjin

AccioJo said:


> *So by adding "no kata" to "ano" , "kono" and "sono" you're just .. making sure that you are talking about a direction, *


No, "kata" isn't used for directions. For the direction case, 方 is pronounced "hou". If you say "ano kata", it means "that person", and similarly for the other cases with "kata".


AccioJo said:


> *Tonokata?*
> *Could this just be a mistake in my book or is it a synonym or something to "donokata"*


Sorry, I don't know this word, I can't find it in the dictionary, and I don't know what book you are referring to.


AccioJo said:


> *Donata?*
> *Is this some sort of a shortened way to say "donokata" ,once again?*


"Donata" means "who", "anybody" or "somebody", depending on the context. It should be in any dictionary of Japanese to English.


----------



## Starfrown

Yabanjin said:


> "Donata" means "who", "anybody" or "somebody", depending on the context. It should be in any dictionary of Japanese to English.


I feel that _tonokata_ is probably a misprint for _donokata_, which is, as far as I know, the same as _donata_.

I think that _donata, _which may be written 何方, originally meant "which direction/side" but came to be associated with persons at some point.  I hope the natives will comment further.


----------



## Flaminius

Starfrown said:


> I feel that _tonokata_ is probably a misprint for _donokata_, which is, as far as I know, the same as _donata_.


They are in many cases the same but _donokata_ (if it is really what the OP asks about) can be "which person."



> I think that _donata, _which may be written 何方, originally meant "which direction/side" but came to be associated with persons at some point.  I hope the natives will comment further.


The same thing can be said about _-kata_.  Neither, however, retains the direction sense nowadays.


Just in case, I should mention that "Tokonokata" in the title may be _dokonokata_, or a person belonging to where, to which organisation.


----------



## AccioJo

Thank you very much , it's making sense now. )


----------



## Wishfull

Hi.
If I stick to tonokata and tokonokata, I could make the following sentences.

先日、一寸法師さん、つまり、自分が世の中の人間の中で一番背が伸びたと主張されておられる*との方*ですが、その一寸法師さんにインタビューする機会がありました。

先日、ふぐたますおさん、つまり、サザエさん*とこの方*ですが、そのふぐたますおさんにお会いすることがありました。


----------



## AccioJo

Wishfull said:


> Hi.
> If I stick to tonokata and tokonokata, I could make the following sentences.
> 
> 先日、一寸法師さん、つまり、自分が世の中の人間の中で一番背が伸びたと主張されておられる*との方*ですが、その一寸法師さんにインタビューする機会がありました。
> 
> 先日、ふぐたますおさん、つまり、サザエさん*とこの方*ですが、そのふぐたますおさんにお会いすることがありました。


 Wow ,that is a loong sentence  Could you translate please?Because I barely know any kanji..


----------



## Wishfull

Wishfull said:


> 先日、一寸法師さん、つまり、自分が世の中の人間の中で一番背が伸びたと主張されておられる*との方*ですが、その一寸法師さんにインタビューする機会がありました。
> 
> 先日、ふぐたますおさん、つまり、サザエさん*とこの方*ですが、そのふぐたますおさんにお会いすることがありました。



The first sentence;
The other day, I had a chance to had an interview with Mr. Issunboshi, *who* exclaimed that he had grown up tallest in all human-beings.

"Who" is the English equivalent word for との方(tonokata).

The second sentence；
The other day, I had a chance to meet Mr. Masuo Fuguta, *who belongs to *Sazae's family.

"Who belongs to" is the English equivalent word for とこの方(tokonokata).

I wrote it just for fun/pun/a-kind-of-word-play, so please don't take it seriously. 
I too think that they are just typos.


----------



## AccioJo

Ooh , okay ,soo tokonokata is a synonym for "ichira" ? (if that is the right way to spell it) Because in my student's book is says that you say "ichira" when somebody belongs to something ( a firm , a company ,etc.)


----------



## Wishfull

AccioJo said:


> Ooh , okay ,soo tokonokata is a synonym for "ichira" ? (if that is the right way to spell it) Because in my student's book is says that you say "ichira" when somebody belongs to something ( a firm , a company ,etc.)



Well, I don't know "ichira".
Is there any sample sentence?


----------



## AccioJo

Oh , Im sorry , I totally confused it.

It's Dochira.

おくにわどちらですか。


----------



## Wishfull

AccioJo said:


> Oh , Im sorry , I totally confused it.
> 
> It's Dochira.
> 
> おくにわどちらですか。



おくにはどちらですか＝おくにはどちらのかたですか
Yes.
I think they are interchangeable.


----------



## AccioJo

どもありがと。
Can I ask one more stupid question? ^^
So "dono" is used when you ask about three or more things (that we are already familiar with)
And "dore" is used when you ask about something that is not there and that the other person isn't familiar with?
I mean:
Which "Harry Potter" book is interesting?
どの本の”はりぽてる”わおもしろいいですか。

Who is this?
これわどなたですか。


----------



## Wishfull

AccioJo said:


> ど*う*もありがと*う*。
> Can I ask one more stupid question? ^^
> So "dono" is used when you ask about three or more things (that we are already familiar with)
> And "dore" is used when you ask about something that is not there and that the other person isn't familiar with?　*　I agree with you, but I don't know the rule is always correct or not.*
> I mean:
> Which "Harry Potter" book is interesting?
> どの本の”*ハリーポッター*”*が*おもしろいいですか。
> 
> Who is this?
> *このかた*わどなたですか。


*"This" equivalent Japanese is "これ", but it is the matter of non-human-being.
If you refer to a person, "これ”　is impolite.
You have to say "このかた”　instead of "これ”.*


----------

